# Camel milk helps my IBS-C and Ketotifen treatment



## redrachel76 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi,
I have IBS-C that started after a doctor gave me some allergy injections (EPD injections) and then I had a stomach virus. I ought to point out that I have M.E/CFS as well.

I always sensed that there was an immune system componant to my IBS, and to perhaps to some other IBS cases. That is even though all immunological tests were fine.

My IBS was maintained by going on a very narrow diet (Only 12 foods) with little/no gluten, no cow's milk etc... I also took very high vitamin C doses with lots of prunes and dates.
Drugs or Senna type drugs did not work really.

This summer I found hope in the following paper published on camel's milk and food allergies. (not IBS)
http://www.ima.org.i.../ar05dec-12.pdf

It is only a small sample of kids but the results were like a miracle in helping them.

Even though I have IBS, not food allergies , I decided to try camel milk as a result of reading the paper.
I live in Israel and there are a few camel milk farms here. (Even though camel milk is not kosher, they produce it for sick people.)
I have been on it since August and there has been a small but very significant improvement in constipation. It does not get rid of it. In gut sensitivity and pain there has been an even bigger improvement. I would say nearly 70% lessoning of pain at least.

The chemical structure of camel milk is different to that of cow, sheep or goat milk, so it is possible to be allergic or intolerant to them but be able to drink camel milk. It's in the paper link.

I know for a fact that there are a number of camel milk farms in the USA that produce camel milk for sick people. So I thought I should mention it here.

It is very important that the milk is produced under hygenic conditions because pasteurising it causes the milk to lose all the healthy properties that help the gut.

There is a camel milk forum on facebook although it mainly focuses on the bowel problems of autism. It's also worth a read if anyone wants to try it. They might know the camel milk farms in other countries.

Since the camel milk worked, I decided I will attack my IBS more on the food allergies, leaky gut and immune system way. I found an article on a drug called Ketotifen. I have tried it now for 3 days although have not had any improvement. The camel milk alone seems to be the only thing working. I have been told it takes 40 days to work. I still have put the links here incase anyone is interested.

The paper:
http://www.ncbi.nlm....pubmed/20650926

A CFS forum mentioning it for bowel problems
http://forums.phoeni...eaky-gut.15114/

I hope this helps


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for our post very interesting? I have tried Ketotifen made me quite tired, and did not see to do much but I might have to try it again? I had an allergery test done recently and my body went haywire, I reacted very strongly to the test and the pain got so intense in the gut it was unreal, the doctor took off, and I had to go running out to the secretary to get help. For me there is no question that there is an immune response that takes place in my body! But the funny thing is I don't remember having allergies as a child? I would try camels milk I tried just about every thing else but I not sure I could get it here in Canada? I have tried raw cows milk, raw goats milk I seem to be able to drink them but it's just too hard to be running around trying to find raw milk here in Canada it really tuff to get raw milk of any kind here? It did not seem to make any differents to the way my body processed it? Anyways thanks for the post!


----------



## redrachel76 (Jun 28, 2009)

Raw camel's milk is supposed to be completely different in chemical composition to raw cow and raw goat milk. In fact if I drank cows milk, whther raw or not, or eat some accidently with it in it gives me stomach pain that feels like food poisening. In the paper I linked they gave raw camel milk to children who were allergic to cow and goat milk.

It's probably a bit useless but I thought I'ed have a quick internet search for camel milk and Canada and I found these links:

http://www.jewishindependent.ca/Archives/feb11/archives11feb18-01.html

http://rojasonthemove.blogspot.co.il/2011/01/camel-milk-new-alternative-medicine.html

Both these links involve a family that tried to get camel milk to Canada for their sick son. I was wondering if it were possible for you to contact them and ask them where they got their milk. Since Prof Yagil is mentioned in these articles, maybe he knows a source for someone in Canada. I might have his tel no. somewhere. I would need to do an archeological escavation of the mess in my bedroom to find it.







but I can have a go if you are interested.

I also found this American camel milk farm.
http://www.camelmilkassociation.org/index.php/pricing
It ships to Alaska, therefore maybe they can ship closer, to Canada if you contact them (?). It looks like a serious farm. What shocks me are the prices though. I live 3 -4 hours drive away from the desert camel milk farm where I get the milk delivered to my flat from and I pay $10 per bottle. So even if you live a short distance away it still comes out a lot of money but it has been worth it to get some relief. These prices look higher so I don't know what to advise. Generally camel milk is always delivered frozen to people's houses so it's convinient and you don't have to run anywhere. It is just the prices that are hard.

I have tried Ketotifen a bit more since my last post and found that you are right, it does make me tired and unable to function. So I have stopped it.
I should have posted about that after I had tried it.
Hope all this helps


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow no need to trouble yourself I just thought your post was interesting, I think it would be near impossible for me to get camels milk , where I live in Edmonton Canada and for it to be affordable and worth the cost? I understand what you are saying that camel milk is different than cows or goats milk, and I am so happy that you are finding some relief from your IBS-c with it! I just thought it is amazing that you are having such good results, please keep us posted!


----------



## redrachel76 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for your interest.
Yes I will keep you posted. I have been on the camel milk since early September/late August and it is still working so far so it doesn't seem like a placebo or a one off but I will let you know.


----------

